# Leadshine?



## Bryan Rocker (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey all, I am looking to see if any of you all have heard of or used Leadshine stepper hardware? I am specifically looking at this kit, 

Leadshine MX4660 4-axis 595 oz-in nema 34 CNC stepper kit

I have decided to replace all the hardware since it will only do 1/2 step at best. While the particular steppers aren't as strong as I would like they should do the trick. I have also decided to go the WinCnC router instead of Mach3, already have some estimate in hand, just doing some last minute decision making before I pull the trigger.

What I am looking for are folks who have actually used Leadshine hardware..

Thanks 

Bryan:nerd:


----------



## naijin (May 4, 2014)

Hi Bryan, I am using the leadshine M542 drivers with 570 oz motors on two of my mills and have had no problems with them, I have received one driver that was damaged in transit, it was playing up,
but had it replaced and had no problems for the last four years.

Regards
Nick


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Bryan,

I have used the Leadshine components with no issues.

I'm curious about your WinCNC choice. It has a good reputation. What were your thoughts on it?

Bill


----------

